
USPS lying to Amazon about delivery attempts - pupdogg
https://www.amazon.com/forum/frustration-free%20packaging/ref=cm_cd_tfp_ef_tft_tp?_encoding=UTF8&cdForum=Fx8V4IBTJZBS33&cdThread=Tx22K8YCGSGP5P5
======
mariuolo
Unfortunately it's a race to the bottom between delivery services.

I don't know about the US, but drivers here are paid peanuts and being
contractors they'd actually lose money to make some deliveries.

In other words, parcel service companies are well known for being economical
with the truth.

------
jeffmould
I live in a resort area that doesn't have many full-time, year-round
residents. Every year we have issues with FedEx saying they attempted delivery
but no one was home, even when people are sitting at home all day. While we
can't prove it, what appears to be happening is that either the local
warehouse is waiting for multiple deliveries before they send a driver to the
area or the driver is just waiting for more than one delivery before he comes
to the area. It only happens with FedEx and I would assume that it has more to
do with the majority of their ground drivers being independent contractors.

